# Blast cycle on gh



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Does any body think that the 4 week high dose blast of GH and slin is the way to take GH. Probably on a 4 on 4 off cycle?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Not sure, but would like to know peoples thoguhts on it....I personally am doing 20 iu's per day atm as I've a bit spare, but normally just doing 10 iu's of getropin....


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Not sure, but would like to know peoples thoguhts on it....I personally am doing 20 iu's per day atm as I've a bit spare, but normally just doing 10 iu's of getropin....


 20iu a day! Thats loads Rob :lol: How come so much?

GHS


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

How much you got SPARE mate i'll pop round lol. :lol:

Apart from that i have read posts on UKI and other related articles and some of the stuff makes sense. Like that fact that our own GH production is at best sporadic so mimicing this with super high doses would/could cause super growth :thumbup1:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Robsta said:


> Not sure, but would like to know peoples thoguhts on it....I personally am doing 20 iu's per day atm as I've a bit spare, but normally just doing 10 iu's of getropin....


20iu a day, nice! Generic blue tops?


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Has nobody got any thoughts on this at all???


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

nibbsey said:


> *Does any body think that the 4 week high dose blast of GH and slin is the way to take GH. Probably on a 4 on 4 off cycle*?


No best results from GH come with consistant use over time in my experience...

Slin however ive found can be used sh1t loads of way depending on what you want to do....

even a 4 day blast of slin,taken every meal with mega high androgen level has put on a couple of quality kilos before a pL meet:thumbup1:


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Cheers Joe.

At what does would you say was the best to stay on for the long term then, finances permitting!

What you doin slin wise now(fast/slow)?

Whats your weight at coz i know you is a lean mofo.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

nibbsey said:


> Cheers Joe.
> 
> At what does would you say was the best to stay on for the long term then, finances permitting!
> 
> ...


If money is deciding factor then personally i would just shoot PWO on training days only with fast acting slin IM, BI lat...

Currently im running 10iu day gh for recovery etc etc and just running 25iu long acting slin inmorm

Dont know what weight at mo, not trained since last week, have got fat and skinny as loads work catch up on, been working to 3am most nites, no sleep, shi1t food, lots of stims to stay awake, feel sh1t..

But hope to catch up today, then will be 30iu long slin morn, 10iu gh day on training days gh wil be taken PWO with 10iu fast acting slin (will be experimenting) plus 50mcg igf torn arm...

Hope get gym tonight, and going to train ar5e off next 3 days, shoot in loads fast acting aas and a load of orals and t3 and clen..

Hopefully by weekend back to awesomeness... does not usually take me long to get back once i have a sh1t week


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> 20iu a day, nice! Generic blue tops?


No mate, as i said getropin....


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Has nobody else got an opinion on this. I was sort of hoping to heat from the likes of Pscarb and tinytom also on this subject.. :confused1:


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

i no alot of guys that just run it pct

lots of ppl seem to be running short courses 6 on 6 off these days and on the off using gh and slin or gh and igf or all 3

wouldnt say a short course like this would do wonders but it helps keep the size on in pct gives your hpta system a rest but keeps the body anabolic

once i have finished my test 350 and run pct

im going to try this method so ill set up a journal on it all


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

nibbsey said:


> Does any body think that the 4 week high dose blast of GH and slin is the way to take GH. Probably on a 4 on 4 off cycle?


Why stop the HGH? Keep running it constantly and cycle the slin perhaps 6on 2off. Though further debate is there if you need to cycle if only using it PWO rather than with every meal.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

id love to keep it running some people cant afford the extra 50-70 quid a week though to keep it running along with other anobolics supplements food gym membership other outgoings gets kinda expensive then


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Why stop the HGH? Keep running it constantly and cycle the slin perhaps 6on 2off. Though further debate is there if you need to cycle if only using it PWO rather than with every meal.


 What dose are you proposing though staying on all the time, also are you talking about ED, EOD or training days only,


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Robsta said:


> No mate, as i said *getropin*....


Is it in a spray? Does it only come in spray?


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Is it in a spray? Does it only come in spray?

ARE YOU SERIOUSE.

I,d love to here more on the blast gh therie i,ll be the lab rat if robsta wants to send some this way...


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

bkoz said:


> Is it in a spray? Does it only come in spray?
> 
> ARE YOU SERIOUSE.
> 
> I,d love to here more on the blast gh therie i,ll be the lab rat if robsta wants to send some this way...


 Oi i'd already called dibs on robsta's excess gh. lol


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I thought thus thred would create alot af discusion.I guess your idea is crap!eye nibbsey ha ha...


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

heavyweight said:


> Is it in a spray? Does it only come in spray?


 :lol: :lol: yes it comes in an aerosol u stick up ur butt :lol: j/k


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

If i had enough(which i do i just want to make it last longer so i dont lol) i would use 5iu before bed ed then 10iu eod with slin after training. However i only have just over 2000iu so i want to make it last PMSL


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

nibbsey said:


> What dose are you proposing though staying on all the time, also are you talking about ED, EOD or training days only,


I'm currently doing 10slin/10hgh PWO training days only. How long to cycle the slin for I have yet to find a concrete answer. Some have said if just used PWO no bother whereas if doing with each meal perhaps 6on, 2off.

I'm taking slin with breakfast and with hgh PWO so will stop for 2 weeks after 6 weeks usage but will carry on the HGH on training days. I plan to run the growth the entire year this time and cycle slin throughout.

Think if I do it all right end of the year I should be alot happier with things after my end of year course.

FVCK Con.. .you bought in bulk up front I see?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

the short basy GH theory was around in Borresons day

it was thought up in order to try mimic infant babies gh production

IMO it never worked for me

GH only ever worked for me at 4iu ED for 16-20 weeks

i would have donr more and for longer...but in those days only genatropin and simplex were about...and i couldnt afford more lol

its denatable for sure

but if blasting gh worked...then people who need it for medical reasons would do the same no????


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> FVCK Con.. .you bought in bulk up front I see?


 Is there any other way:rolleyes: :lol:


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> the short basy GH theory was around in Borresons day
> 
> it was thought up in order to try mimic infant babies gh production
> 
> ...


 I take it from this that you tried high dose short cycles, if so what was the dose?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

16iu

gained nothing but a load of water


----------

